# What's the best bluetooth phone to use with my mac?



## Dlatu1983 (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm looking for a new phone (preferably one offered by voicestream)...everyone says the t68i is CRAP. I need it to have bluetooth, and I definately want some sort of camera attachment. I've heard that with iSync, I can automatically sync my address book (and therefore, all my #'s) without having to manually enter them on the phone. Also, I'm told that you can set it so you see the person's iChat photo on the phone's screen when you receive a call. Can anyone suggest a decent, fairly inexpensive phone?


----------



## Randman (Aug 14, 2003)

It's not inexpensive but the Nokia 3650 is a very good phone (other threads have been on this subject). The T68 does have a history of bad reception (I had one and it was very, very poor though my g/f also has one and her is slightly better but not comprable to the Nokia). The camera is good (even has video and voice function), there's plenty of features (almost a mini-pda in itself) and the bluetooth works quite well with iSync. The keypad does take a little while to get used to, but my sms speed is as fast now as it was with a standard layout.
  BTW, the Nokia 6600 is expected in a few months and it'll be the top-of-of-the-line Nokia, the G5 of mobiles, so to speak.


----------



## Nosh (Aug 15, 2003)

The 6610 is already being advertised with T-Mobile plans, though it does not have Bluetooth. You'd want the 6650 for that. On a similar note, does anyone know of a cell phone that has bluetooth and GPS built in? I see many phones with either or neither, but not both.

Nosh


----------



## Randman (Aug 15, 2003)

GPS? Do you mean GPRS? Or GPS=Global Positioning System. Haven't heard of any phone (less it's a special model, perhaps for mountain climbers) with that feature.

http://www.esato.com/phones/


----------



## Nosh (Aug 17, 2003)

There are quite a few phones with GPS receivers built in, designed to alert a sufficiently equipped 911 call center to your exact location, should you be able to achieve a GPS satellite fix. These phones also give you the ability to turn on NMEA streaming data through the phones data port to a computer for use with mapping/routing/waypoint software.

Nosh


----------



## Randman (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, I knew they were available, but they're not cheap. And I don't know if they have bluetooth, but I guess they can.
   Another option would be to get a pda. The Tungsten T and T/2 (and the sweet T/3 in October have bluetooth and are compatible with a number of GPS apps.

http://discussion.brighthand.com/pa...d=324393&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

has some info, as does

http://www.gpspassion.com/fr/default.asp?_SetCurrentVersion=EN

And while it's not pure gps, there is a nifty app for the 3650 (and related Series 60 phones) called mini-GPS. It reads and records the cellular signals at various locations and then you can set various functions on the phone.
  For example, when I get to my office (on the second) floor, my phone automatically turns to a work profile, quiter and different ringtones and alert than normal, different picture on it and different favorites than my normal. But when I get home, I have it set to go back to normal. And there's a few movie theatres where it's set to automatically go into a stealth mode and turn off all ringtones, alerts and sounds until I hit the parking lot. Nifty stuff.


----------



## cfleck (Aug 17, 2003)

sony ericsson made the t610 and t616.  i have the t616 through cingular and i love it.  it has a camera built in too.  best part imho is that it comes with q*bert!  i'm addicted.  anyway, the phone is sweet.  check it out.

http://www.sonyericsson.com/us/spg.jsp?page=start


----------



## Langley (Aug 17, 2003)

Sony Ericsson T610 is cool.  I iSync with my Poorbook and then it's all done.  Contacts, Address's the lot.  Only problem is that my calander is out of Sync 'time' wise and I can't fix it.  Example my 10am calander entries start at midnight. Doh!


----------



## applewhore (Aug 18, 2003)

cf25...

Do you know what the difference is between the 610 and the 616?

I've been looking at the S.E. website, but it doesn't seem to demonstrate any differences...

Are they the same phones with different names for different sales regions?

 

Thanks

ed


----------



## rbuenger (Aug 18, 2003)

Take one from SonyEricsson. The T68i or the T610 series are one of the best. And what is much more important: They work perfectly with the SonyEricssonClicker (SEC). So you can control your whole Mac with the additional menus created in you mobile.

And sitting the next room and control your mac (iTunes, DVD, Mail, Online., System...) with your bluetooth mobile from SonyEricsson is perfect. Even a proximity sensor working with bluetooth singnal strength is build in so the computer can for example auto. shutdown when leaving home with you mobile.

And what is less important: Personally I don't like Nokia because there hardware and software qualitiy is not the best. Tryed 3 mobiles from Nokia and all have hardware or software problems in the first 2 years. The SonyEriccson T68i I own now is extremly robust, no failures in the 2 Years and still working perfect.


----------



## Randman (Aug 18, 2003)

The Nokia bluetooth phones for Series 60 offer the same Romeo remote features. I guess it depends on luck, because I had several SE phones and had problems with all of them. Went back to Nokia and it's clear sailing. There's plenty of sites online for phone info and comparisons.


----------



## chevy (Aug 18, 2003)

The T68i is also a nice small remote control for your Mac with Salling Clicker www.salling.com


----------



## cfleck (Aug 18, 2003)

i was confused by this too.  this is what i know.  the 610 comes in 3 colors.  the 616 does not.  the 616 is sold at the cingular stores.  the 610 is not.  

past that, they both seem to be the same phone.  you can email their support.  i emailed them about something a while back and they got back to me the next day.  i'm sure they could help you out.


----------



## mweier (Jan 3, 2005)

I just got a Nokia 3660 for $250 with a $150 mailin rebate just for extending my T-Mobile contract another year.  I love it!  bluetooth, camera (including stills, video, and/or audio), and even can use any MIDI file you DL from the internet as a ringtone...  

Seems like the best bang for your buck if you're a t-mobile customer.


----------



## bing (Aug 17, 2005)

ive got the t610 - works a dream - cant say the same for windows.

I use it as a remote for powerpoint presentations too using Romeo


----------



## applewhore (Aug 17, 2005)

i can recommend the new SE K750i - it's a really sweet phone!

Excellent photos too for a phone!

Highly recommended!  ;-)


----------



## gphillipk (Aug 17, 2005)

Who knows how the SE P910i weighs up?


----------



## symphonix (Aug 17, 2005)

Another vote for Sony Erricsson. I have a T610 which I use with Salling Clicker (I tried Romeo as well, but the advantages of Salling Clicker make it worth the price). It works flawlessly with iSync, Address Book and so on, and there is some great software available to manage, read and compose SMS messages and so on. Build quality is good (I think the Sony-Erricssons feel a lot more solid than Nokias) and the camera quality is marginally better than most of the phones on the market. If I were in the market for a phone today, it would definitely be a Sony-Erricsson.


----------



## Pengu (Aug 17, 2005)

i have a p910i.

i love it.

but to get reliable hassle-free sync's you'll need tiger, as it's officially unsupported under Panther (isync 1.5)

and. you can use nearly ANY audio file as a ringtone. i currently have Overcome by Live as my normal ringtone and the Emporers march from Star Wars (the music when Darth Vader comes on screen) for when anyone from EDS rings me (stupid government contract..)

plus, you can download LOTS of software for it. i currently have an Aqua theme on it, plus zip software, a subnet calculator and a flash player. 

oh. and it takes 2gb MemoryStick Pro DUO sticks.


----------

